# Terminal : Raccourci exécuter action



## Alixb1 (13 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous ! 

Je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de créer des "alias" ou icônes cliquables (bureau, dock, ...) lançants un processus sur Terminal.
Je m'explique j'ai le code : php /Users/name/files/files/file.php à exécuter dans le Terminal

Je voudrais donc savoir s'il n'est pas possible de créer un raccourci me permettant d'exécuter ce code dans le terminal en cliquant simplement sur un icône.


(Pas très français tout ça, je vous l'accorde)
Merci d'avance !


----------



## ntx (13 Août 2011)

Pour executer un script shell UNIX dans le Finder par double-cliquage, il suffit le nommer <un nom>.command


----------

